# Looking for holster for my 686 with a scope.



## Specialed (Jan 21, 2010)

Does any one have an idea who makes a holster for a 686 with a scope mounted on it?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tworodsonefish (Jul 23, 2010)

*holster with scope*

this is a holster made by adamsleathercrafts.com, its designed for a ruger 44 mag seven inch with scope note the quick loader pouch attached to the holster.


----------

